# THE BIBLE!



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 31, 2004)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I myself know that as I have been increasing my library with many wonderful books by some of the grand old writers such as Pink, Edwards, and Watts, I have found myself to be letting the Bible set aside.

Its amazing how I realized this. I was reading Martin Luther's Tabletalk and he kept mentioning how he would read commentaries and things such as that and he said they were nothing compared to the Bible. - Well, I agreed whole heartedly and then thought about what I just agreed with and what I was currently reading.

So, I turned off the computer and went and read some of that good ol' Scripture!

I did not post this to tell you all to go read only your Bible, because I myself still read the other stuff daily, I was just wondering if anyone else had found themselves getting away from reading thier Bibles?

I love all of my books, except for that purpose driven thing, and read them all. I just found myself reading them more than my Bible - thanks be to God, and Martin Luther as his speaker to remind me of my shortcoming.

Joshua

&quot;V.
He who has made himself master of the principles and text of the word runs little risk of
committing errors. A theologian should be thoroughly in possession of the basis and source of
faith-that is to say, the Holy Scriptures. Armed with this knowledge it was that I confounded and
silenced all my adversaries; for they seek not to fathom and understand the Scriptures; they run
them over negligently and drowsily; they speak, they write, they teach, according to the suggestion
of their heedless imaginations. My counsel is, that we draw water from the true source and fountain,
that is, that we diligently search the Scriptures. He who wholly possesses the text of the Bible, is
a consummate divine. One single verse, one sentence of the text, is of far more instruction than a
whole host of glosses and commentaries, which are neither strongly penetrating nor armor of proof.
As, when I have that text before me of St Paul: "All the creatures of God are good, if they be
received with thanksgiving," this text shows, that what God has made is good. Now eating, drinking,
marrying, etc., are of God's making, therefore they are good. Yet the glosses of the primitive fathers
are against this text: for Bernard, Basil, Jerome, and others, have written to far other purpose. But
I prefer the text to them all, though, in popedom, the glosses were deemed of higher value than the
bright and clear text.&quot; - Martin Luter - Tabletalk - Of God's Word - Part V.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 1, 2004)

I definitely have noticed that problem in myself before. We just have to pray and ask God to help us remember our priorities, and [i:be556b501d]delight[/i:be556b501d] in studying and meditating on Scripture itself, since it is, after all, the the very thing to which the other books are trying to conform are minds.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 1, 2004)

That is very interesting you chose that particular quote, Joshua I have that very quote framed in my study. I would concur wholeheartedly with what you are saying, never neglect the word for out of it are the very issues of life. I have a personal rule to spend as much time or more reading the Scriptures as I do reading other books. Some times even choosing not to read anything but the Word, for say maybe two or three days. Sort of fasting so to speak from the writings of men. 1 Peter 2:2 Desire the pure milk of the word, that you may grow thereby. 
I am not trying to sound self righteous, I think we should never neglect God's word. On the other hand read every great piece of literature by Godley men you can get your hands on to help you understand the Word. &quot;There is safety in a multitude of counselors.&quot; Proverbs 11:14


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 1, 2004)

I think too I find myself guilty at times of avoiding devotional reading and allowing other forms of bible reading to supplant the simplicity of seeking to be fed by Christ.


----------



## kceaster (Jun 2, 2004)

*Bible in a Year....*

All,

One thing that has helped me get through this last semester is that I have subscribed to BIAY and get a daily email of the Scriptures. I have it set up to send me the Bible in chronological order so that by the end of the year, I will have read the entirety.

I picked chronological because I have some exams coming up that will test chronology.

But, I would recommend this free service to anyone. It is a good way to do it. I read email everyday, so why not get an email from the Bible?

The site is here.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 2, 2004)

The Bible in a Year is a good email service.

I have Logos and it will generate any kind of Bible reading plan you want -n any amount of time, which books, etc.

I am currently reading through the OT in English and NT in Greek so as to finish both in a year. It amounts to about 2 OT chapters and 1 NT chapter a day.


----------



## dswatts (Jun 2, 2004)

Great admonition and quote, Joshua! Thank you, brother.

Great website, Kevin...I just signed up for chronological order as well.

May God make us men of His word above all things.

Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## cupotea (Jun 2, 2004)

I've been following Robert Murray M'Cheyne's Bible reading schedule to keep my on a systematized schedule. It basically covers a chapter in the OT and a chapter in the NT and going through Psalms twice in the year. Also I started reading through Proverbs daily basis continually. 

I don't do a lot of outside reading other than Scripture except for research in doing lessons. Then I'll check out several commentaries. (Calvin, Gill, Barnes etc.)


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

I think that if I read nothing but the Bible for the rest of my life, (and I'm scheduled for another 50 years) I wouldn't even scratch the surface of the depth of it.

I have a pile of other books, and fight all the time between A book and THE Book. Mostly all I read anymore is either the Bible or a theology book. The other stuff has just ...dropped off my radar.

Thanks for the BIAY tip - I am signing up for it as well. 

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

Irishcat wrote:
[quote:85d955f1f2]
I have a personal rule to spend as much time or more reading the Scriptures as I do reading other books.
[/quote:85d955f1f2]

I almost forgot! Great rule! Do you include the board in your &quot;other&quot; reading?

Mary :bs2:


----------



## daveb (Jun 2, 2004)

I have had to establish my own rule: I have to read my Bible each day before I read any other books, no exceptions. So far it has worked quite well.


----------

